# Two Glasses of Wine



## masta (Feb 9, 2007)

Two Glasses of Wine

When things in your life seem almost too much to handle, when 24 hours
in a day are not enough, remember the mayonnaise jar and the 2 glasses
of wine...

A professor stood before his philosophy class and had some items in
front of him. When the class began, wordlessly, he picked up a very
large and empty mayonnaise jar and proceeded to fill it with golf
balls.

He then asked the students if the jar was full.
They agreed that it was.

The professor then picked up a box of pebbles and poured them into 
the jar. He shook the jar lightly. The pebbles rolled into the open areas 
between the golf balls. He then asked the students again if the jar was full.

They agreed it was.

The professor next picked up a box of sand and poured it into the jar.
Of course, the sand filled up everything else He asked once more if the
jar was full.

The students responded with a unanimous "yes."

The professor then produced two glasses of wine from under the table
and poured the entire contents into the jar, effectively filling the
empty space between the sand. The students laughed.

"Now," said the professor, as the laughter subsided, "I want you to
recognize that this jar represents your life. The golf balls are the
important things; your family, your children, your health, your
friends, and your favorite passions things that if everything else 
was lost and only they remained, your life would still be full.

The pebbles are the other things that matter like your job, your 
house, and your car. The sand is everything else; the small stuff.

If you put the sand into the jar first, " he continued, "there is no
room for the pebbles or the golf balls.

The same goes for life. If you spend all your time and energy on 
the small stuff, you will never have room for the things that are 
important to you

Pay attention to the things that are critical to your happiness. 
Play with your children. Take time to get medical checkups. Take your
partner out to dinner. Play another 18. There will always be time 
to clean the house and fix the disposal. Take care of the golf balls
first; the things that really matter. Set your priorities. The rest is just
sand."

One of the students raised her hand and inquired what the wine represented.

The professor smiled. "I'm glad you asked. It just goes to show you
that no matter how full your life may seem, there's always room for a
couple of glasses of wine with a friend."

Please share this with someone you care about. I JUST DID


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 9, 2007)

Back at ya Masta, toast


----------



## Waldo (Feb 9, 2007)

Amen




*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## geocorn (Feb 9, 2007)

Cheers!


----------



## daveb50 (Feb 9, 2007)

Just finished the second, with all of you.
Dave


----------



## Coaster (Feb 9, 2007)

Cheers~!


----------



## scotty (Feb 10, 2007)

As always. Thanks


----------



## Angell Wine (Feb 10, 2007)

Does this mean I can go play golf while drinking wine and end up in a sand trap with my family ?


----------



## Wade E (Feb 10, 2007)

Salute!


----------



## OilnH2O (Feb 11, 2007)

DaveB50 said:


> Just finished the second, with all of you.
> Dave




I was up to about 10 glasses of wine and then re-read this! I was drinking two glasses of wine for _each_ of you ~~~


----------



## pkcook (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks Masta,


Having two glasses of wine before I read this made it that much better!


----------

